
Show HN: User Onboarding as a Service Demo Video - andreigaspar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuTQJ9x-NcA
======
andreigaspar
Hi there,

My friend Bryan just finished our second video of the onboarding product we're
working on.

Your thoughts and feedback would be greatly appreciated!!

Andrei

